# hitachi 20W f20t10/br



## madcaow (Jul 31, 2006)

hey everyone, im trying to find out the spectrum k rating for these lights.

ive looked high and low. at least ive found out they are actually aquarium lamps. haha.

does anyone out there know?


----------

